# Any shows or events in Ohio coming up this year?



## DieselsKeeper (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking to go to a show or event this year in Ohio with my family. Anyone know of anything coming up anywhere in Ohio?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I think the Indiana one would be the closest to you.... American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure if the apbt club of Ohio still exists, but this was the last number I saw when searching...........contact JD @ 513-307-8729


Here's info for the Indiana event:
Hoosier APBTC (IN)
Saturday, August 16, 2014
Location: Clinton County Fairgrounds
1701 Jackson Street
Frankfort, IN46041

The Hoosier APBTC (IN) will host 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Clinton County Fairgrounds in Frankfort, IN. If you'd like more information contact John 765-620-1416, Terry 765-883-7616, Jennifer 765-623-0957




Judge: Frank Rocca, Ceasar Davis




On-line preregistration is for credit cards only. If you pre-register online it is non-refundable and non-transferable. Registration is available the morning of the show at each event. Clubs can accept cash or check.

Due to unforeseen circumstances, specific show details and judges are subject to change.


Register For This Event Cutoff Date: 8/10/2014



Sorry Nadia.......didn't see your link to the event


----------



## DieselsKeeper (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone planning to go to Indiana...?


----------



## Zagari (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll be going to Indiana! They're having a fun lure coursing event. I'm pretty excited about that. I hope my boy likes it.


----------

